# ShadowCast Hull #1 (Actual Hull 1!)



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Figure I'de start a thread...picked up my ShadowCast yesterday from Ankona. This is SC hull #1, the demo boat which was first taken photos of and then passed on to Bob at Strongarm Products to do some testing. The boat is still in great shape with some minor cosmetic issues, and minor differences in the newer molded versions.

But it's now mine and sitting in my garage getting rigged up for the weekend. If you look back in the photos of the boat from when it was being demoed and tested; it still has the poling platform, stabilizer tabs, jack plate, cushions, and center cooler tie downs.

I will be adding electrical for bilge and lights, as well as a casting platform and YETI 45qt along with some other small accessories.

Teaser photos for now from my phone since I have not had time to do any good photos:


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new skiff. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

May we see pix of the whole boat?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on your new ride. Bet your itching to lagoon test that bad boy. Hopefully see you out there in a few weekends..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Congrats on your new ride. Bet your itching to lagoon test that bad boy. Hopefully see you out there in a few weekends..


If my wiring and FL# stickers come in by Friday, I will be there on Sunday.




> May we see pix of the whole boat?


Soon....soon...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

New photos! Again, if any of you have been following the shadowcast threads, you've seen this skiff in some form before.

Heres some photos of the rigging I've done this week, crappy crappy night-time photos...

Center YETI w/ GPS










Switch panel:










New deck access in clear/white:










Rear view:










PP holder and anchor light










New rod tubes:










Bow:










Snag-free PP holders:










Waterproof box that holds pos and neg bus bar posts and ON/OFF main battery switch. The piece of 2x4 and ratchet bits are just there to hold it in place while the 5200 cures, it is GLUED on since the hull sides have no padding.










Night lights, all are LED's...LED bow nav, LED anchor, LED cabin lights:


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!!!! hey, looks like your jackplate isnt jacked that much higher that your naormal transom, is there big benefit to adding jackplate to that hull? THAT THING IS SAWEEEET


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> AWESOME!!!!!!! hey, looks like your jackplate isnt jacked that much higher that your naormal transom, is there  big benefit to adding jackplate to that hull? THAT THING IS SAWEEEET


It's probably the angle of the photo. It is currently about 2-2.5" higher than the stock transom height.

With my outboard in tilt setting 2 of 3 the cav plate is exactly level with the top of the tunnel


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

nice rig ! great color too !


take this as i'm saving you from problems down the road:

wire nuts ? really ? those connectors i see,no heat shrink ? no neoprene ? nothing ?

if i were you:

i would redo all those connections,do it the right way - heat shrink the connectors that way,you won't have any problems down the line - otherwise,it's gonna cause a problem - especially the wire nut...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> nice rig ! great color too !
> 
> 
> take this as i'm saving you from problems down the road:
> ...


The wire nut comes with the seasense panel and it is installed as per the instructions the panel comes with. It stated to use the wire nut to conjoin all four of the positive leads on the switch panel, and lead one back to your + line.

I am not a fan of it either, I will revisit it in a few weeks.

All of the connections ARE waterproof! I would not make any kind of non-waterproof butt connection on a marine application. All butt connectors are waterproof like this:


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

What kreepa said. Redo the connections with heat shrink. I believe they even make connectors with heat shrink already on it. It's really the only way to go. It's a really sweet boat, don't chince on the rigging. 

Congrats on the new skiff. Now get it to the lagoon and get it covered in slime and grass. I'm heading there tomorrow, hopefully the conditions are a little better than the last time I went.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > nice rig ! great color too !
> >
> >
> > take this as i'm saving you from problems down the road:
> ...


Beat me to it ;D. Yep ,that would be them. It's what my buddy wired my boat with, and they worked pretty sweet.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Took it out this weekend. I love this hull. The design of the shadowcast is perfect...and it poles like a dream. Much better than the old gheenoe.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

But I think my gheenoe might go faster ;D
It's a sweet rig though that's for sure


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Sexy transom


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Beautiful rig. I would consider putting some crutch tips (rubber feet) on those casting platform legs.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Beautiful rig. I would consider putting some crutch tips (rubber feet) on those casting platform legs.


I'm putting a new platform on it in a week or so, that one is for sale in the for sale section.

I'm hoping to have some 'whole boat' photos sometime soon in the next few weeks or so.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Quick pic from the Ankona Owners event this weekend:


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It was cool hanging out, fool!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> It was cool hanging out, fool!


Hells yeah. Ima come into your town next.

Post the rest of the pics somewhere


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Installed a BMS cav plate and had my stainless prop cupped a little bit 'slight cup' I told them. Was done by Hall's Props in Christmas, FL.










Also switched out the black tiller extension to a longer stainless one to match the rest of the metal on the boat:


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Sweet upgrades


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

More pikchurez:

I called Tyler @ castaway customs and he hooked me up with some seadek.

Reel pads:



















New under cooler pad to match the top:










Helm station pad and view of a side pad:










Moved one of the rod holders over since it is needed to hold the stick it anchor. I removed the other rod holder on the fly rod side:










New cav plate height:










New casting platform pad:










Side view of spincast gunnel:


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

very nice Matty
-bring that cadillac over here and we'll slime it up for you


----------

